# 7Zip - Benchmarks of our rigs



## alsiladka (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello Friends,

I just thought of benchmarking the computers we use using the 7Zip benchmark to get a general idea about the speeds and to compare the different computers.

I am posting the screenshot of two benchmark results, one of my desktop and one of my friend's laptop.

You people also chip in and post the results of your computers.

Here is the simple set up - 
1. Download 7Zip 4.57 portable from www.portableapps.com 
2. Try to make sure that nothing else is running (background processes are no problems, try not to do anything resource intensive while the benchmark is running).
3. You can keep the antivirus softwares and the other softwares you are using at the moment running. Just post the names of the Antivirus and any other software which might impact the performance in the post.
4. Open 7Zip, from the tools menu, select Benchmark.
5. Here are the benchmark settings - 
*Dictionary Size* - 32 MB
*No. of CPU threads* - 2 (Quad Core users choose 4 threads and Single core users choose 1 thread)
6. Let the benchmark run 10 passes to get an overall average and then take a screenshot.

Here are our results - 

*AMD 64 X2 5600+* - With AVG AntiVirus Professional 7.5, Yahoo Messenger, Google Talk and Windows Sidebar among others softwares running.

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/754/benchmarkamd64x25600yj6.jpg


*Intel C2D T5470 - *He most probably has Kaspersky Internet Security and also had Google Talk running.

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/6135/benchmarkt5470iv7.jpg


----------



## egerds (Mar 15, 2008)

q6600, ddr2 800 sli timings 5-4-4-15
yim, avast, zone alarm


----------

